# My GTI Edition 30



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I'm aware that the general consensus has been a thumbs-down to the Edition 30, but I bought one anyway.

I adore it.

Pictures here: http://thinkcar.org/?page_id=67


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

8)

Just wait till it runs in...the 2.0t engine is great with the extra power


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Very nice choice


----------



## Nike1972 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Carlos,

I had a Golf GTI 16v before getting my TT and apart from the stealer experience and usual electrics issues thought it was lovely. Good luck with your new car and enjoy it!

Bye for now from Israel,

James.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

as long as YOU like it then thats all that matters. No Xenons?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice. Wheres the intercooler mounted on the GTi?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

what's the difference in the 30th anni edition?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Wheres the intercooler mounted on the GTi?


Front - better than the old mk4 side mount.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> what's the difference in the 30th anni edition?


230ps (similar to S3/Cupra engine), 1/2 leather/interlagos interior, red stitched steering wheel/trim, 18" BBS wheels, body coloured skirts (pretty pointless on a black car), smoked rear lights.

Think that's it for your Â£1800


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

Â£1800 OTR for a new Golf ed30? I think they are over priced even at that price.

Look......erm, erm. Best not to say i think.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I love the new Ed 30 - I think they have made it what the GTi should have been, bit more power, finished painting the car and top trim, well worth the premium IMO.

Have to be Red tho......


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

na...candy white stands out a mile 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

why is it that the golf don't have finished colour coding.

boss has the gti, the side skirts and the rear lowe etc.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Carlos said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > what's the difference in the 30th anni edition?
> ...


am i right it's not just a mapping difference compared to a normal gti?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


Yes you're right, it's not. Apparently it's possible to buy a Superchips Bluefin that will liberate 300bhp. But I wouldn't know about that...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Apparently it's possible to buy a chip company Bluefin that will liberate 300bhp. But I wouldn't know about that...


Ha ha can't believe that filter is still active!

chip company = Superch1ps


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Funny that filter.....

If I owned a VW I'd be more than happy to consider that company. I have seen VW racing take cars over there for initial works, this is doen with the full consent and backing of the 'owners' of VW Racing and the chips stand up with no work on the racetrack environment, so well worth a look IMO.


----------

